# Elimination Diet...Anyone Tried it?



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

More details, please. I have rampant psoriasis this summer, for the first time in my 32 years. Been thinking about cutting out sugar to see if there's an impact but ~whine~ it's summer! Ice cream... Slurpees.... Ahhhhhhh....


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm supposed to try it (I have rather violent negative reactions to a variety of seemingly unrelated products)...
however like hemms: "whine whine whine", no fancy cheese involved. :rofl:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know I've never tried it, but from what I have read online and knowing a lot of people who have tried all sorts of diets, diets have been to more often than not fail, because the diet you go on IF it works is only good for a short period of time. 

Change of diet, as in changing how much you eat and what you eat alongside exercise is what will make a big difference in weight change and fitness level. 

You look up the app for iphone and other IOS devices made by Dr Jen Berman is really good, and have heard amazing results from those people who I know have used her method. Also helps you understand why diets fail.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Hemms, The best resource I've found so far is here: Elimination Diet | Whole Life Nutrition®

Hemms and Wallaby, I know!!! :-| Haha it's like hmm...start now and I can't have cake on my birthday...guess I'll have to wait!

M2G, I think you're thinking of fad diets lol. The elimination diet initially takes out all food that is known to cause allergic reactions and "cleanse" for two weeks, then slowly add in potential problem foods to determine whether or not you have an unknown allergy. A lot of people with autoimmune disorders (like me) go on it and have a lot of success finding food allergies that trigger other reactions, such as arthritis, skin rashes, etc. The reason I was concerned about weight loss is that I DON'T want to lose any! Hahaha


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

You should go see a food allergist and they will test your body and give you a list of foods you're intolerant of. It should give you an idea of where to start your elimination diet (the doctor should be able to give you further advice on it as well). My friends did it (mostly out of curiosity) and the list was like 4 pages long, so be prepared! They rate the intolerance from greatest to least, but most of the culprits are right at the top - refined sugars, processed wheats, alcohol, etc. There were also strange things on there, like pickles, beets, kale, and the such...things that you might not think of as culprits, but they ranked fairly high on the intolerance scale. Both of them also discovered that gluten was pretty high on the list as well, even though they weren't full-blown celiac.


----------



## merle (Oct 4, 2011)

Most of my issues disappeared when I started Paleo a few years ago. It's not a 'diet' as much as it is a lifestyle change. No more itchy skin, no migraines, no sore joints, 98% reduction in reflux, and continued reduction in body fat. I'm in better shape in my 40s than I was ever in my 20s.

This article speaks of autoimmune issues.


----------

